# Cooperative Dungeon 04  -- When Heroes Fall



## William Ronald (Oct 24, 2005)

(This is based on my own experiences as a player in this adventure, so I will try to avoid spoilers for the adventure)


 Cooperative Dungeon 04 – When Heroes Fall

    Three figures -- two men and a dwarf hurried down the road on a bright early autumn day.  The leaves were only beginning to turn yellow.  The lead figure, a man in an outfit that seemed to be mostly composed of belt buckles, pointed towards a nearby clearing down the road.  They soon stopped for a moment as they heard the yaps of a pack of jackals huddled around what seemed to be a withered arm.  A brief glint of gold reflected the light of the sun.

    “That is a strange sight,”  the dwarf said, as he drew his axe and stepped forward.  Tordek wore heavy plates of  dull, black steel and moved with a determined pace towards the clearing.

     “Indeed, it is and I wonder at seeing gold here,” the man dressed in belt buckles said.  Hennet looked at the jackals which were slowly backing away from the arm.

     “True, but we should check it out.  We have some time before we meet our friends,” said another man, golden haired and clad in plate mail.  A large golden disk hung from a chain on his neck, and the man reached for his mace.  Jozan stepped forward and the last remaining jackals scattered.

     As the three approached the withered black arm, they noticed tattered linen wrappings on it.  A gold ring was on the index finger, carved with ornate designs.

      Hennet reached for the ring and gazed at it closely.  “Some sort of writing is on it.  I don’t know what it says.”

      Even as Hennet examined the ring, a large and decrepit jackal emerged from the shadow of the trees and spoke.

   “Like that my pretties? More chewy treats you’ll find where it came from.  Just follow my pups.”   The jackal moved back to the trees and the other jackals headed north.

    “Well?” Tordek said, breaking an uncomfortable silence.

    “I think we should follow.” Jozan said.

    “This is a first for me and I say we will follow.  Still, I wish that we had Lidda and some of our other friends with us.”  Even as Tordek stepped forward, Hennet and Jozan were already following the jackals.

     The three heroes followed the jackals to a structure that was half hidden by the trees on the mountainside.  Huge bas-relief sculptures of naked men with jackal heads flanked two large stone doors.

     “Well, Tordek, you have some knowledge of stone.  How do you think it opens?” Jozan said.

     Tordek gazed at the stone, frowning.   “It should open with some effort.  This place is old, perhaps a thousand years old or more.”

    The dwarf’s discussion on ancient ruins was interrupted as an arrow bounced off of his shield and a second sunk into Hennet’s thigh.  “There, it came from the trees,” Jozan shouted as he glared at two gnolls in a copse of trees.  The priest of Pelor readied his crossbow.

    Hennet lifted a wand of carved ivory and pointed it at one of the gnolls.  Shards of brightly colored lights flew towards the  gnolls.  Tordek knocked an arrow on his composite bow and fired at the other gnoll.   Jozan fired a crossbow bolt at the gnoll that the sorcerer wounded.

    The battle continued, as the gnolls fired back and missed.  An arrow, a crossbow bolt, and a charge from Hennet’s wand ended the battle as the gnolls fell to the ground.  After checking the bodies and taking some arrows,  Hennet, Jozan, and Tordek returned to the door.  A concerted effort from the dwarf forced the door open to reveal a narrow corridor leading into a larger room.  Hennet lifted up a stone that flickered with a heatless flame. 

     As they stepped forward, they saw a large room decorated with murals of jackals, humans with jackal heads and humans.  Two large statues of jackal headed men, armed with falchions stood by either door.  The light from the everburning torch glinted on a blue gem in the eyes of one of the statures.  To either side of the room two corridors trailed off into the shadows, and a deeper darkness that not even Tordek’s keen eyes could penetrate.

      The dwarf walked past the statues and stared at the richly carved doors.  “Good stonework.”  After he walked past, Jozan reached for the blue gem as Tordek pushed against the doors.

      The statue swung around and a falchion struck Jozan in the chest, slashing a thin line through his armor.  The priest of Pelor groaned and stepped back. .  He hurriedly replaced the gem  and grabbed a wand strapped to his belt.  The wound closed quickly.

     “Let’s be a bit more careful,” Jozan said.

     Despite the best efforts of Tordek to force open the doors, they refused to open.  During one of the dwarf’s efforts to push the doors open, Hennet stood to near one of the statues which pivoted and struck him.

     “These doors are stubborn and will not budge.  Perhaps we should try one of the corridors,” Tordek muttered as he walked over to Jozan, who was tending a wounded Hennet.   Jozan and Hennet nodded their assent as the dwarf turned to the right and walked towards a dimly lit corridor.


TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm looking forward to more!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Trainz (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for doing this !

Keep it coming, I'm looking forward for more !


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 26, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to more!  Keep up the good work!





Thanks!  More will be coming later tonight or tomorrow on the (mis)adventures of Tordek, Jozan, and Hennet.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 29, 2005)

(This took longer than I anticipated for the update, but here it is.)

Tordek stepped forward and pointed to two doors on either side or the hallway.  Proceeding forwad, he listened at one door and heard a sound that surprised him – snoring!

“It seems that someone is asleep in there. So, shall we  see what is inside?”

Jozan knocked a bolt in his crossbow and Hennett raised his wand as the dwarf opened the door. Four gnolls lay asleep in beds, snoring, amid a filthy barracks that stank of garbage and worse.

With a nod from Jozan, Hennet fired his wand and multicolored lights struck one gnoll in the face.  Jozan followed with a crossbow bolt that pierced through  Tordek ran up to one of the other gnolls and struck with his axe.  He followed with another blow from his axe to a gnoll who stirred from his slumber too late.  Another gnoll tried to strike at the dwarf as he tried to stand.  The gnolls tried to strike with a clawed hand, but it scrapped uselessly against the dwarf’s shield.  Tordek turned on the gnoll and sliced the edge of his axe across the creature’s throat.  It fell to the garbage-strewn floor in a puddle of its own blood.

“That was quick,” Hennet said.  

A quick search of the room revealed some bits of armor, some daggers, axes, and a few coins. A small piece of lapis lazuli, carved to resemble a blue eye  A small wooden idol of a  gnoll-like figure with bat wings.  

Jozan handed the lapis lazuli eye to Hennett, and crushed the idol with his mace.

“Hrauk, a demon followed by some gnolls.  Not connected to this temple.  The jackal-like carvings seem to be related to Chacal, a deity of the afterlife worshipped more in the past than in our times.”  Jozan said.

“Perhaps this is supposed to go into the statues at the doors you couldn’t open.” Hennet said as he looked at the lapis lazuli.

“Maybe.  I still think that Lidda or another skilled rogue might be handy in an old place like this.  We’ve already run into one trap.”

Tordek listened at the other door, and heard nothing.  After forcing it open, he, Jozan and Hennet saw a room dominated by a large bed.  A golden necklace hung from a nail above the bed.

“I’ll get that,” Jozan said.

“Well, it is a bit high for me to reach,” Tordek replied.

Jozan stepped on the bed, and reached for the necklace.  As he tugged at it, the bed collapsed and the priest of Pelor fell through the floor into a pit.  Jozan screemed and landed with a thud.  He groaned as bone shards pierced his flesh.

Before Jozan stood a red-furred hound whose eyes glowed with a red, unholy light.  The beast smelled  of sulphur and snarled at the wounded priest. The beast breathed fire at the priest, scorching his flesh. The priest screamed as his flesh was seared.

Before Jozan could react, two shards of light flew out of Hennet’s wand. Jozan took the time to climb out of the pit, using the remains of the bed sheets as a rope.   The beast lunged at Jozan but missed.  Jozan scrambled to his feet, even as the beast leapt up after him.

The beast’s teath bit into Tordek’s left leg.  The dwarf responded by striking at the hound, scoring its flesh.

The beast again lunged at Tordek, but his bared teeth met an upraised shield.  Hennet pointed his wand at the beast, and splinters of light struck the hounds flanks.  Jozan landed a solid blow with his mace on the beast’s ribs.  The dwarf’s axe struck the hound in he chest.

Another volley of magic missiles from Hennet’s wand struck the hound.  The hound bit into Tordek’s flesh, and the dwarf again responded with a well aimed stroke of his axe.  A heavy blow from Jozan’s mace struck the beast’s head as it fell to the ground.

After healing himself and his companions, Jozan pointed to a chest at the back of the room.  He used a spear to prop open the chest.  Three books were within, bearing titles such as The Care and Husbandry of Yellow Speckled Guinea Hens.

“These are old books and may have some value,” Jozan said as he looked at a tome with cracked leather covers.

Jozan, Tordek, and Hennett went back to the hall and walked to a wooden door.  The dwarf pressed an ear against the door.  

“It sounds like more snoring.” Tordek said.

The dwarf opened the door and Jozan fired a crossbow bolt at a sleeping gnoll.  Hennett lifted his wand and magic missiles pierced through the gnoll’s chest.  Two gnolls rolled out of bed, grabbed their shields and battle axes.  They were met by Tordek, whose axe cut one gnoll down and struck the other in the chest.

A final gnoll rose from his bed, grasping a battle axe.  The gnoll was meet by Jozan and Tordek, who both struck at him.  The gnoll collapsed onto his bed as he was struck by the dwarf’s axe and the priest’s mace.

A search of the room revealed a few swords and some coins.  As Jozan and Hennet watched him, Tordek opened up a series of drawers in an old dresser, finding a few scattered coins and ruined clothes.  As the dwarf opened up the last drawer, a black mist briefly appeared and struck his right hand.  A deep scratch scored the back of it.  The dwarf yelled in pain, and nearly yanked the drawer out of the dresser. A small  black amulet, shaped like a mountain, and some gold coins rested on some brown robes.

“We definitely could use an ‘expert trapfinder,” Tordek muttered as Jozan touched the dwarf’s shoulder with his wand.  The wound closed, briefly formed a scar, and faded to unblemished flesh.

“I agree, but we will just have to be careful.  Hmm, the amulet looks interesting.  I wonder if it is magical,” Jozan replied.

“I’d rather wait to check that after we find a few more things.  Maybe we can try that lapis lazuli eye on the statues by that stone door.”

“It is worth a try,” Tordek said as he led the way back to the statue and the blocked stone doors.

 Jozan placed the gem in the face of the statue opposite from the one that struck him.  The statue remained still.  Tordek tried to force the doors open, but nearly collapsed from his exertions.  The sweat-soaked dwarf slowly walked back to Jozan and Hennet, and leaned on his axe as he caught his breath.

“Let’s rest a moment and then take the corridor on the left.  Maybe there is an easier entrance than those doors,” Tordek said as he wiped the sweat away from his forehead.

After a brief rest, the three heroes walked down the corridor .  On one side stood  a stone door carved with an image of a jackal headed man on a large throne, surrounded by smaller carivingss of similar creatures.  Across the hall was a sturdy  wooden door that the dwarf walked over to with little hesitation.  Neither Tordek nor Hennet could hear anything in the room, and the dwarf had far more luck forcing the wooden door open.  The door squeaked open.  The everburning torch that Hennet held revealed a dimly room filled with crates and barrels.  A wooden door stood on the other side of the room flanked by barrels and crates.

Tordek, Jozan, and Hennet walked into the room. Most of the barrels and crates held food – grain, fruits, vegetables, and some cured meats, whetstones, tools, and some rope.  Tordek frowned as he opened one barrel.

A gnoll, its body lacerated with cuts, was stuffed into a barrel.  The creature’s spear and dagger were broken as well, and laid over his head.

“What happened to him?” Hennet said.

“I imagine he must have annoyed the other gnolls.  Gnolls are a pretty treacherous lot.” Tordek nodded, and followed his friends to the wooden door on the other side of the room.

The other door opened easily to reveal a hallway.  A sturdy stone door was across the hall, and the everbuning torch revealed an iron bound door further down the hallway.

“So, do you want to check this out now or later.” Hennet asked.

“Later.  We still have that carved door we saw – if Tordek is up to it.”

“I think so, but that stone door across the hall looks like it will take all of us to open it.”

The three friends walked back to the carved door and the dwarf pushed on it.  The door yielded slowly.  Dust lay thick on the floor, and seven thrones dominated the room.   An iron cloak clasp, shaped like a wolf’s head, lay on one chair.  A cloak made of rusted iron rings draped one throne.  A cutlass with a pattern of red waves etched into the blade rested on one chair. A silver crown, shaped like the head and upper jaws of a jackal and flanked with bat rings rested on the largest, central throne.  Next to that throne, a crossbow with three small pieces of lapis lazuli rested on a smaller throne.  A large pile of silver coins, flecked with lapis lazuli, rested on the sixth throne. A black candle  rested on its side on the last throne.

Jozan walked over to the iron clasp and picked it up.  Tordek shook his head at the rusted cloak of iron rings The dwarf looked at the cutlass, admiring its fine craftsmanship.  The dwarf lifted the cutlass, and a pile of bricks fell down on him from the ceiling.  Jozan healed the dwarf’s wounds before grabbing a short spear to carefully lift the crown.  Hennet reached out for the crossbow with his staff.  The wooden barrel of the crossbow was rotten, but the gems moved about as Hennet touched the crossbow with his staff. When nothing happened, the sorcerer scooped up the gems.

Jozan reached for the candle.  Hennet then reached out for the silver coins.  Suddenly, the piles of coins changed.  The edges elongated until the coins resembled small jackal heads,  They began to float and swarmed around the three heroes, seeking to slice

Tordek and Jozan responded by striking at the swarm of small jackal-heads, and missed.  The coins just missed Hennet who was hurriedly casting a spell.  A ball of flame appeared in the room and rolled on the floor near the jackal-headed swarm.

Jozan leapt out of the room, followed by Tordek and Hennet.  The dwarf and the priest struck at the coins and landed in solid blows despite being scored by them.  Hennet was scratched as well, but the flaming sphere rolled into the swarm of jackal-heads.  After a few moments of hard fighting, the jackal-headed swarm fell apart and reverted back to coins.  Hennet poked one with his staff, but there was no change in it.  The three heroes were wounded, and Jozan took some time in healing their wounds.

“That was one of the stranger things I have seen,” the priest said.

“An interesting trap.  I wonder how it was made.” Hennet replied as he gathered the coins and gave them to Tordek to carry.

“Well, I just hope that the room behind that thick stone door is not as bad as this,” the dwarf said.  “Let’s be quick about it. It is already getting late, and we will have to set up camp for the night.”

The three heroes walked over to the stone door, and pushed together.  The door gave way to reveal a dusty room.  A desiccated corpse of a man in brown robes lay on the floor, a dagger protruding from his chest A spectral figure resembling the man floated above the corpse, and lunged at Jozan.

Jozan brandished his golden sun-disk of Pelor and cried “In Pelor’s name, back away.”  The figure disappeared into the wall.

Hennet and Tordek hurriedly grabbed the dagger and a scroll from the floor.  As they finished, the wraith came back and struck the sorcerer in the chest. Jozan tried to turn the wraith, as Tordek struck at with his axe..  The axe passed through the wraith, while it gazed angrily at the priest of Pelor. . Hennet hurriedly cast a magic missile and the spell damaged the wraith.  The wraith struck and hit Jozan,  but was struck in turn by Tordek’s axe.  The dwarf suffered another wound at the hands of the wraith, but Jozan’s mace struck the figure, which dissolved like mist.

Hennet, Jozan, and Tordek left the room.  The priest hurriedly healed himself and his friends before they headed back to set up camp at the entrance to the tomb.  Hennet read the scroll – which had spells associated with the undead – and determined that both the dagger and the amulet were magical in nature.  The amulet would help protect  its wearer from blows, and the dagger would easily strike wraiths and other spectral beings.  Tordek volunteered to take an eight hour watch shift, and to sleep only four hours.  The dwarf stubbornly stayed awake on his watch, and woke with a start after his four hours of sleep were up.  However, Hennet and Jozan agreed that it was better to have a  late start and a fully rested – and less cranky  --  Tordek.  The weary dwarf gratefully went back to sleep.  It was not until the late morning that Tordek awoke, as Jozan and Hennet sat silently by the entrance to the tomb.


----------



## Trainz (Nov 1, 2005)

Hah ! They fell for the bed trap !

Nasty, huh ?


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 4, 2005)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Hah ! They fell for the bed trap !
> 
> Nasty, huh ?





_As well you know . . ._ 




> A thick gold necklace (70 gp) is hung from a nail on the wall, 8 feet above the bed. Grabbing the necklace will change the bed trap to an instant trigger.





_. . . sometimes it's just too easy._


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 4, 2005)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Hah ! They fell for the bed trap !
> 
> Nasty, huh ?




Yes, it was.  I think that NOT having a rogue was a problem.  I hope to finish this fairly soon.


----------



## Trainz (Nov 6, 2005)

Come on mate !

Send in the clowns !


----------



## Conaill (Nov 10, 2005)

Hm... no Detect Magic, and nobody even bothers trying to read the hieroglyphics everywhere.

This could get interesting...


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 11, 2005)

Sounds like so much fun, hope they make it to my room I want to hear how that one goes. Its not anywhere close to as nasty as some of the others.

My party will be starting this one soon too. ~link~


----------



## Trainz (Nov 11, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Sounds like so much fun, hope they make it to my room I want to hear how that one goes. Its not anywhere close to as nasty as some of the others.
> 
> My party will be starting this one soon too. ~link~




You wrote CC1: Tomb of Chaos. If it's the cooperative dungeon adventure, it's number is CD 4.

Unless CC 1 means something else...

If it IS Cooperative Dungeon 4, I'll make sure to subscribe to your thread and watch how it goes !


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Trainz, it is CD4. the cc1 does indeed signify something else, sorry for the confusion.  I am running the adventure in the EnWorld play by post boards - Living Enworld.  It has become something of a standard to tag your adventures that you run with your initials (Chris Cumming) and which adventure you are running chronologically.  I see now that I should change it to E1 cause no one actually knows my full name.  Another reason not to tag it with CD4 is that I would prefer that my players not know where I got the adventure from to prevent the from reading it.

Please do see how things go, I'm excited to run one of the CDs, especially the one I contributed to.


----------



## Trainz (Nov 13, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Hi Trainz, it is CD4. the cc1 does indeed signify something else, sorry for the confusion.  I am running the adventure in the EnWorld play by post boards - Living Enworld.  It has become something of a standard to tag your adventures that you run with your initials (Chris Cumming) and which adventure you are running chronologically.  I see now that I should change it to E1 cause no one actually knows my full name.  Another reason not to tag it with CD4 is that I would prefer that my players not know where I got the adventure from to prevent the from reading it.
> 
> Please do see how things go, I'm excited to run one of the CDs, especially the one I contributed to.




I'll make sure to follow your adventure !

Would you prefer I abstain from posting in the thread itself (not that I would spoil anything) ?


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 13, 2005)

feel free to post in the thread Trainz, no worries. 

William, apologies for cluttering your Story Hour. I am looking forward to hearing how your group is doing.


----------



## Conaill (Nov 17, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Another reason not to tag it with CD4 is that I would prefer that my players not know where I got the adventure from to prevent the from reading it.




Hey Trainz - You may want to hide your sig when you post in Erekose's thread. It's kind of a dead giveaway, you know?


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 17, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Hey Trainz - You may want to hide your sig when you post in Erekose's thread. It's kind of a dead giveaway, you know?



I've removed his sig for now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks Conaill and KO for the catch. Trainz the maps are cool, was going to do it myself when I had a sec.  But yes could you take off your sig so they cant see the link to adventure I'm running.  Though I guess they could click on my Bookshelf and get it but oh well.


----------



## Conaill (Nov 17, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Though I guess they could click on my Bookshelf and get it but oh well.



In fact, a quick check with Google is all that's needed. For that matter, even if you had changed the name, certain keywords such as "Toth Nekamek" would do. Heck - even a search for "jackal dungeon" will get you there! (Ain't Google great?)

But yeah, better not lead them into temptation...


----------



## Conaill (Nov 17, 2005)

William - any more updates on your end?

I have to admit it's quite a thrill seeing people wander through the adventure you helped create!


----------



## Trainz (Nov 18, 2005)

What an IDIOT I am !

I can't believe I did that.

My most profound apologies...


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 19, 2005)

No worries. 

I introduced you to the judge watching the game and the others as a friend who helped on the adventure.  I dont mean to downplay the importance of the project and all who helped make it a wonderful adventure, but I'd like to try and keep the origin of the module a secret for now.

Sorry to derail your thread William, hope to hear how things are going for your group again soon


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 19, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> William - any more updates on your end?
> 
> I have to admit it's quite a thrill seeing people wander through the adventure you helped create!





Yes, and I will add it now.  Trainz, none of the iconics used in this adventure had Decipher Script or Disable Device as skills.  However, I am completing the tale tonight -- with a final paragraph that is my own creative interpretation.

Despite repeated efforts, the great carved doors would not budge.  So, a weary Tordek led Hennet and Jozan towards the hall on the left.  They passed the storeroom, the room with the thrones, and the tomb of the undead mage and approached a hall that led to a sturdy wooden door, carved with hieroglyphs and marred by claw marks.  As they proceeded, the three heroes searched for any sign of traps, prodding with spears and staffs.  A few yards before the door, Hennet found a section of wall carved with the image of an ancient king that seemed to be hollow.  After much work, the plaster gave way to reveal a corridor.with a draft and blowing sand. Carvings showed images of slaves carrying a sarcophagus 

After the band of heroes turned a corridor, they found bas relief carvings of a vulture headed goddess with a whip and a fierce looking knight whose hand stood upraised in a gesture of warning or greeting.  Beneath the bas relief of the vulture-headed statue, after pounding on the plaster wall, Tordek found some  Hennet sent his familiar, a bat, to fly towards the far end of the hall which vanished out of the sight of the ever burning torch.  As the party and the bat proceeded forward, the wind increased.  Tordek struggled against the wind, as did Hennet and Jozan.  After some effort, the bat was blown backwards and landed on the spikes.  Hennett turned and was blown backwards against the spikes as well.  Jozan turned and was followed by Hennet, both of whom managed to keep their footing.  After helping the bat and Hennet off the spikes, Jozan spoke.  “We can come back here if we must.  There is still the door near the entrance.”

After some healing from the priest of Pelor, the party headed back to the first corridor and to the door.  The hieroglyphs were undecipherable to Jozan, Hennet and Tordek but they recognized the gnoll claw marks on the door and the damaged lock.  The door opened outwards, revealing a library with several bookshelves and a table with an ornate lamp.  A carved door was on the The three -pronged silver and gold oil lamp was topped by the figure of an asp.  Hennet read a word inscribed on the lamp as Jozan reached for a book.

Suddenly, a spectral figure in ancient armor reached through the floor to lunge at Hennet. He screamed as the figure’s hand struck him across the chest and the color drained from his face.

Jozan turned and raised his sun disk.  “In Pelor’s name, begone!”  The figure fell back through the floor as Hennet slumped against the table. Jozan and Tordek rushed over to the sorcerer, who shook as if he was exposed to severe cold.

“I feel awful,” Hennet said in a weak voice.  To Tordek’s eyes, the sorceror had a confused look on his face.  His skin looked ashen, and he leaned heavily on his staff.

Hennet, Jozan, and Tordek walked over to the door on the far side of the room.  The carvings on it were incomprehensible,  The door opened to reveal a room lined with scrolls and books.  A bald headed man in black and yellow robes glared at them.  “Why have you come to disturb the tomb of Toth Nekamek.  In the name of Chacal, answer me!?”

“It was a messenger of your god who asked us to clear this temple.  We are not your enemies. Who are you?” Tordek asked as he stepped into the room and walked to stand before the figure.  Hennet and Jozan followed cautiously.

“I am the librarian of this tomb, and a humble servant of Chacal,” the man said in a soothing voice.

“This place has been abandoned for a thousand years.  Why are you still alive?” Hennet said.

“I was given an elixir of immortality by my fellow priests so that I could maintain the library forever.  If you wish to dispose of anymore gnolls, I can show you where there bodies are  I can reward you with several rare tomes that are of great value, perhaps 10,000 gold coins, even more so to a collector of antiquities..”

“I don’t believe you.” Hennet said.

“Why do you not believe me?”  the man said in a calm voice.

Hennet looked flustered and muttered something that Tordek could not hear.  “Can you heal me of the damage that the wight caused?”

“Only if you are willing to become a priest of Chacal.  Well, do we have an agreement on the exchange of the books for the removal of the bodies?”

Tordek, Jozan, and Hennet nodded their assent and the priest lead them out of the room, past the library and to a corridor where several gnoll bodies lay on the floor near a pit.  To Tordek’s eyes, it seemed as if something had dug through the sides of the corridor with large and vicious claws. The first  gnoll was missing its legs but had several healing herbs in a pouch and two scrolls with the calm animals spell.  Jozan, Tordek, and Hennet carried the first body past the entrance of the tomb.  Jozan and Tordek carried the body to a tree, while Hennet and the priest glared at each other by the entrance.

After moving another body, Jozan spoke “Do you trust this priest to keep his word.”

“There is part of me that mistrusts him and wonders if we are angering a messenger of an ancient god by not clearing this place.” Tordek said.  “Yet we have given our word.  Furthermore, it seems this place is riddled with traps --- and I am far from an expert trap finder.

Jozan, Tordek, and Hennet walked back with the priest. Hennet and the priest seemed on the point of arguing, when the sorceror aimed his wand at the priest and it discharged some magic missiles into his chest.

“Hennet!” Jozan shouted. Tordek looked shocked

“Do you wish to fight me?” the priest said in an angry voice.  “I will hold on to that wand for safe keeping.

“No, we shall not fight you.  We shall go.” Jozan said.  Hennet shrugged his shoulders and handed the wand over to the priest.  The priest waited at the end of the corridor as the heroes walked towards the last body

As Jozan approached the last body, which lay near the pit, he slipped on the edge and plummeted downwards.  He landed on the floor with a thud into a pile of bones that pierced through his flesh.

“Jozan!”  Tordek screamed.  The dwarf swiftly reached for his rope and grappling hook, dropping the everburning torch behind him.  

“There is something down here with me.”  Jozan said before he chanted swiftly.  

“I’ll have the rope to you soon,” Tordek said as he handed an end of it to Hennet.

Tordek’s keen dwarven eyes saw down into the pit.  Something large was down there with him.  “What are you doing down there?”

“I’ve cast a sanctuary spell.  That should protect me from this thing” 

Jozan saw a dire badger move about in the pit and moved past him to climb up to the top of the pit.  It lunged at Tordek, but its claws and teeth bounced against his armor.

“Do something!”  Tordek said as he swung his axe at the beast, landing a blow on one of its outstretched legs. Fur and flesh yielded to the dwarf’s sharp axe.

“I’m trying!” Jozan said as he hurriedly cast the calm animal spell from the scroll.  The dire badger ignored the spell and struck Tordek with its claws and teeth.  The dwarf screamed in pain but landed a solid blow across its chest.

From behind him, Tordek heard Hennet scream in pain.  Of course, the priest!!! Tordek could not see the sorceror but realized that he was under attack.  He heard the sound of Hennet throwing the grappling hook against the side of the corridor and beginning to chant

“Jozan, hurry!”   Tordek said as he raised his shield and kept the dire badger from biting his right arm.

“I’m trapped under this thing. I’ll try another calm animals spell.”  Jozan hollered back.

“We are under attack.  We need you NOW!!”  Tordek swung his axe and landed a solid blow that bit deep into the beast’s chest, piercing flesh, muscle and sinew.  The dwarf heard Hennet’s screams and a groan from the direction of the priest.

The beast’s claws and teeth dug deep into Tordek’s shoulders as it struck him.  The dwarf groaned and swung his axe.  The axe cleaved through fur, through flesh, and bone to land in the beating heart of the beast.  It dropped and slid back into the pit.  As it did so, Hennet screamed and fell silent.

Tordek turned and saw the sorceror unconscious on the floor.  The priest stood with the wand of magic missiles in his hands.  The missiles struck Tordek in the chest, but he continued his charge. “Jozan, hurry!!”

As he charged, Tordek’s mind raced.  Of course, the priest had lied about the immortality elixir – along with everything else.  The reached the priest and landed a solid blow with his axe – before the magic missiles discharged into his chest.  The dwarf fell into unconsciousness as his armored body clanged noisly against the floor.

Jozan made his way  up the rope and heard two soft sounds.  As he reached the edge of the pit, he saw the priest holding the wand.  “Took you long enough,’ the priest said coldly as its form wavered to reveal a doppelganger.  “I had time enough to finish both of them off. “

The priest of Pelor charged at the doppelganger who was struck by a bolt from a crossbow. Jozan continued to close the distance but was stopped when he was struck in the best by a crossbow bolt.  A small figure chortled in the distance and disappeared around a corner.

The doppelganger raised his hands in parley.  “I thought he was one of yours.”

“No he is not.” Jozan said as he glared at the doppelganger,

“I can’t have both of you about,” the creature said nervously.

“Well, if you let me take my dead and leave, I will help you against it.  Do I have your word on this.”

“Yes!” the doppelganger said hurriedly as another crossbow bolt missed him.

Jozan followed the doppelganger and separated from him to pursue the small figure, clad in  dark gray clothes.  “I will catch up to you.  I know a short cut.”

So began a running battle between the priest of Pelor and the short figure through the corridors of the ancient tomb.  The priest fought with his crossbow against the crossbow of his adversary.  Every now and then, the figure screamed as a magic missile from Hennet’s wand struck him. 

Finally, Jozan cornered the creature and struck with his mace.  The figure’s cloak parted to reveal the face of a svirfneblin, its gray face snarling underneath short cropped gray hair. The woman dropped her crossbow and quickly drew her short sword. 

The two battled, with the deep gnome slicing at Jozan’s legs.  The fight ended as the priest’s mace squarely landed across the side of her head.  Jozan stood over the body and turned to look back down the corridor.

A volley of magic missiles struck Jozan in the chest.  Before the priest of Pelor could reach the doppelganger, a second volley of magic missiles struck him in the chest. Jozan fell as he glared at his foe, his mace and armor clattering loudly on the stones of the corridor as he breathed his last.  

Jozan felt his soul float above his body, until it entered a place with an infinite silver horizon.  The souls of Hennet and Tordek were there waiting for him.

“It took you long enough to get here out of that pit. Time for us to get going,” Torkdek said as the three of them turned towards a distant, shining light.

THE END, OR PERHAPS A NEW BEGINNING


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 21, 2005)

wow a TPK.  Here's hoping my adventurers wont end that way.  I don't think they will as they are an average level higher than required for the adventure.  Thanks for the fun story hour William.


----------



## Conaill (Nov 21, 2005)

Darn, I was hoping they would get a little further than that. Glad to see the Howling Winds worked as intended though!   

Couple of interesting twists there. I love the part where Hennett fires the wand of Magic Missiles at the doppleganger, and then just _gives_ the wand to him.   Players...


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 21, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Darn, I was hoping they would get a little further than that. Glad to see the Howling Winds worked as intended though!
> 
> Couple of interesting twists there. I love the part where Hennett fires the wand of Magic Missiles at the doppleganger, and then just _gives_ the wand to him.   Players...





Well, without a rogue, the traps were difficult.  We had planned on coming  back if other options were exhausted.  (Possibly using enlarge spells might be a good way to defeat the trap.) I had not anticipated the person who played Hennet handing over the wand, either.


----------



## Trainz (Nov 21, 2005)

Fascinating.

Mark played the beasts in a devious fashion (as they were intended actually).

Too bad for you guys... you didn't get to see the MAIN dungeon. So close...


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 24, 2005)

These guys play tough but sometimes the dice betray you and tough just ain't enough.


----------



## Conaill (Nov 28, 2005)

Some nice action going on, over in Erekose's thread.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks  The first couple of encounters were far to easy.  When one of the sleeping gnolls made his listen check at -16 I smiled and decided to try all 7 against the party.  With 2 5th, 2 4th, and 2 3rd level characters I think many of the encounters will be similarly easy.  I'd like to adjust some of the main encounters but haven't had time. 

Any suggestions on raising the difficulty of some of the combats at least?


----------



## Conaill (Nov 29, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Thanks  The first couple of encounters were far to easy.  When one of the sleeping gnolls made his listen check at -16 I smiled and decided to try all 7 against the party.  With 2 5th, 2 4th, and 2 3rd level characters I think many of the encounters will be similarly easy.  I'd like to adjust some of the main encounters but haven't had time.
> 
> Any suggestions on raising the difficulty of some of the combats at least?



Hm... number of opponents is the obvious one. With a party of 6, I wouldn't hesitate to throw 50% more opponents at them in a big brawl like you just had. I doubt they would have fared as well if they had been faced with 4 more regular gnolls in that encounter.

In addition, you have the equivalent of a 5th level party, instead of the 3rd lvl the dungeon is designed for. You could always *double* the number of opponents, but that may get somewhat unwieldy. 

Here's some suggestions for the rooms I designed:


14.5 The Howling Winds: 

Make sure to fully exploit all the synergies between the various elements of this encounter. For example, anyone attempting to jump over the scythe trap counts as "Flying" for the Gust of Wind effect, and may be blown back as a result. If anyone is blown into someone else due to the GoW or the statue, I would make the second character roll a Balance check, or an extra Fort save against the GoW. Make sure to use all the GoW size penalties as well: familiars and Small characters will have a much harder time here. 

Another easy tweak is to make the Howling Winds corridor 10' wide, and/or eliminate the "squeezing" penalties on the animated statue. That means it'll get a speed of 30' instead of 15', and extra +4 to attack and AC, and it can charge to bullrush. Making the corridor wider also means more people can go toe-to-toe with the statue, which should be more enjoyable for the players in such a large party.


20 Yinopu's Vigil:

Increase Yinopu to Clr4, and the Swarm to 4 or 5HD (or simply have *two* swarms). Use the Optional Element on page 39 to increase the CR of the next chamber (at the expense of perhaps not getting as much of the more mundane loot out of rooms 15-21).


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 29, 2005)

Cool thanks, I'll try those (incl. the wider corridor).  I dont mind making some of the lesser encounters easier (like the one I just had) because as a LEW adventure they are typically no where near as combat intensive.  But some of the bigger encounters like room 3 and the last two need beefing up.


----------



## Conaill (Nov 29, 2005)

Some more ideas for other rooms:

3. Shrine to Hrauk: Bagrak and Fang Karak will be overwhelmed by 6 PC's. I would suggest to have Shastrix fly to the hallway to rooms 7 and 8, scream out a warning, and come back to defend Fang Karak. 

10. Storage Room: Play Nestiphae *smart*. She knows she's no match against 6 opponents in a straight-up fight. So use that Hide and Move Silently skill - and if need be, Disguise Self as a human captive to gain the party's trust. Also assume she knows about the Wight in #12, and the dire badger in #14. She may try to trick the party into those areas, or close off their retreat (e.g. by spiking closed the door to #12).


----------



## Trainz (Nov 30, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Some more ideas for other rooms:
> 
> 10. Storage Room: Play Nestiphae *smart*. She knows she's no match against 6 opponents in a straight-up fight. So use that Hide and Move Silently skill - and if need be, Disguise Self as a human captive to gain the party's trust. Also assume she knows about the Wight in #12, and the dire badger in #14. She may try to trick the party into those areas, or close off their retreat (e.g. by spiking closed the door to #12).




Yeah... it worked for Mark !


----------



## Conaill (Nov 30, 2005)

No kidding!  The Disguise Self route could have been interesting too though...

Looking over CD04 again, it seems that next time, we should really include some suggestions on scaling the encounters for higher or lower level parties. Many of these encounters are with a single opponent, which only leaves the option of changing the opponents character level or HD, altering the environment in some way, or adding an extra opponent for assistance. Not nearly as easy to do on the fly than, say, increasing or decreasing the number of gnolls in the encounter. 

With some forethought in the design phase, it shouldn't be too hard to scale this adventure anywhere from levels 1-2 up to level 6 or above...


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 4, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> These guys play tough but sometimes the dice betray you and tough just ain't enough.





Tell me about it.  I think I may be the person that WoTC thought about in designing action points.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 5, 2005)

I think thats a great idea, I haven't had any use for that kind of information in past adventures but it would be invaluable this time.  

Any idea when we will be starting up Cd5?


----------



## Trainz (Dec 9, 2005)

CD's are a lot of work, and me and Mark want to give ourselves (and our team) a break, to be able to tackle the next one full tilt.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 9, 2005)

Yup.  I think Trainz and I agreed to discuss what comes next after the holidays/next year.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2005)

Cool, we authors really appreciate all the hard work you two and your team put into these.  They are just so fun to participate in.  Keep me informed and I'll be there.


----------

